# Three Sheets Recipe ?



## Nickwrighty (12/11/08)

Can anybody help me on the lord nelson three sheets pale ale recipe ?
I have been down to the lord Nelson on many occasions and cant get over the flavour of the Australian Pale Ale.
I was hoping somebodymight have a place to start.. mainly with the hops.
any feedback would be appreciated.
nick.


----------



## /// (12/11/08)

Years ago they used alot of saaz in the end - about a gram a litre...

Scotty


----------



## dig (12/11/08)

3 Sheets is a little like Highwayman. Plenty of brewers have been at the helm over the years an each has their own tilt. As Scotty suggested, saaz was big for a while.


----------



## glennheinzel (12/11/08)

They use Tassie Saaz, although I don't know if its all through the recipe or just at the end.


----------



## Nickwrighty (12/11/08)

Thank you for the feedback.
I will try using saaz in my next pale.
thanks fellers.
any other feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## PostModern (12/11/08)

Windsor yeast.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (12/11/08)

I heard everything is fermented with nottingham at the Lord Nelson

Cheers


----------



## Barry (12/11/08)

Use to be.


----------



## Millet Man (12/11/08)

I heard they used three sheets to make a big BIAB setup... :lol:


----------



## InCider (12/11/08)

:lol: :lol: :lol: ROFL!


----------



## Bizier (12/11/08)

I have only tried this reasonably recently; yes... I have been living under a rock... on mars.

I think that the current product has some pleasant esters that I have not experienced in my limited use of windsor or nottingham - but I might well have drowned these out with roast malts.

I am interested to see what people come up with as a recipe.


----------



## PostModern (13/11/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I heard everything is fermented with nottingham at the Lord Nelson
> 
> Cheers






Barry said:


> Use to be.



Somehow got it into my head back in the '06 crawl that they used Windsor. My memory has failed me before, however.


----------



## glennheinzel (13/11/08)

Bizier said:


> I think that the current product has some pleasant esters that I have not experienced in my limited use of windsor or nottingham - but I might well have drowned these out with roast malts.



Perhaps they use S04 now?


----------



## phonos (13/11/08)

I accidentally made a three sheets clone last year - I wasn't trying to copy anything, it just turned out exactly the same.

From memory I used:
4kg Joe white traditional Ale (80% efficiency)
0.25kg pale crystal

EKG for 45mins to about 30IBUs
one Saaz plug with 5mins to go

1/2 cup S-04 yeast cake

I think I mashed relatively high, around 69C

I'll check my notes when i get home and if it is particularly different I'll repost.


----------



## dkaos (13/10/10)

Phonos said:


> I accidentally made a three sheets clone last year - I wasn't trying to copy anything, it just turned out exactly the same.
> 
> From memory I used:
> 4kg Joe white traditional Ale (80% efficiency)
> ...



Dredging up an old thread I know, but I'll be brewing this very shortly. Will post to let you all know how it goes. Gonna have to make some rustic bread and have some cheese with it like we did at the Lord Nelson.

Cheers

Clint


----------



## samhaldane (13/10/10)

Clints Gadgets said:


> Dredging up an old thread I know, but I'll be brewing this very shortly. Will post to let you all know how it goes. Gonna have to make some rustic bread and have some cheese with it like we did at the Lord Nelson.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Clint



Doesn't look right to me. I'm pretty sure they use galaxy and cascade in the 3 sheets.


----------



## dkaos (13/10/10)

haldini said:


> Doesn't look right to me. I'm pretty sure they use galaxy and cascade in the 3 sheets.



Galaxy wouldn't surprise me, passionfruit notes right?


----------



## samhaldane (13/10/10)

Clints Gadgets said:


> Galaxy wouldn't surprise me, passionfruit notes right?



That's right. Check out this post for some more details.


----------



## NDH (27/10/10)

Was chatting with the head brewer there on my way home from Bathurst, US-05 yeast apparently and 1/3 galaxy and 2/3 cascade. He would'nt tell me any more than that but I made sure I wrote it down, was a delightful drop.


----------

